# Rechner friert beim logout von KDE ein.

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe da ein seltsames Problem mit KDE-3.5.5 (Xorg 7.1 und xdm).

 :Arrow:  Jedesmal wenn ich mich ausloggen will, friert der Rechner ein. Der Bildschirm wird schwarz und nur der Mousezeiger ich zu sehen, der sich allerdings bewegen läßt.

Alles andere geht nicht mehr.

Wenn noch einen SSh-Verbindung besteht, (PuTTY) wird diese auch getrennt und läßt sich nicht wieder herstellen.

-> Jetzt hilft nur noch ein Druck auf die Resettaste.

In den logfiles konnte ich auch nichts finden, was irgend einen Hinweis geben könnte.

 :Question:  Kennt Jemand dieses Problem. Oder besser noch: Hat Jemand eine Idee oder Lösung?

----------

## nikaya

Benutzt Du vielleicht Beryl?

----------

## 3PO

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Benutzt Du vielleicht Beryl?

 

Keine Ahnung, -> was ist "Beryl"?

----------

## tost

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl

----------

## 3PO

Nein, Beryl ist nicht installiert, zumindest mal nicht bewusst.

----------

## Jesterhead

Welche Grafikkarte, welcher Treiber?

----------

## 3PO

 *Jesterhead wrote:*   

> Welche Grafikkarte, welcher Treiber?

 

Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radeon 7000,32 MB . Treiber ????, wie finde ich das heraus?

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> Der Bildschirm wird schwarz und nur der Mousezeiger ich zu sehen, der sich allerdings bewegen läßt. 
> 
> 

 

 :Arrow:  Das war eine Falschmeldung, der Mousezeiger frieret auch ein.  :Exclamation: 

----------

## borsdel

ich vermute einfach mal, dass du den properitären fglrx-treiber von ati verwendest.

der bug ist bekannt, abhilfe schafft man, indem nach dem logout der x-server neu gestartet wird.

siehe http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#System_freezes_after_logout_with_GDM_or_KDM

ansonsten, kann ich dir sehr empfehlen den offenen radeon-treiber zu verwenden, da dieser bis hin zur radeon 9200blairgendwas 3d-beschleunigung mit sich bringt.

mfg borsdel

----------

## 3PO

Ich habe mal via ssh mitgeloggt.

Das kommt beim Anmelden:

```
Jan 18 23:47:34 [kdm] :0[6373]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_console.so)

Jan 18 23:47:34 [kdm] :0[6373]: PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_console.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]

Jan 18 23:47:34 [kdm] :0[6373]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_console.so

Jan 18 23:47:34 [kde(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by (uid=0)
```

Keine Annung, ob das was zu sagen hat?

Zum Thema Treiber, -> hier its mal meine xorg.conf.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     410   310   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "STC"

   ModelName    "MONITOR"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 150.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

      Modes "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

      Modes "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

```

----------

## 3PO

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ich vermute einfach mal, dass du den properitären fglrx-treiber von ati verwendest.
> 
> der bug ist bekannt, abhilfe schafft man, indem nach dem logout der x-server neu gestartet wird.
> 
> siehe http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#System_freezes_after_logout_with_GDM_or_KDM
> ...

 

Das Ändern des Eintrags in der /usr/kde/3.x/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

von # TerminateServer=true in TerminateServer=true brachte leider auch keine Besserung.

Hat sonst noch Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## 3PO

Habe gerade mal etwas getestet:

Wenn ich mich mit FreeNX ein- und auslogge tritt das Phänomen nicht auf.

 :Question:  Würde evtl. ein Tausch der Grafikkarte das Problem beheben?

 :Question:  Welche Grafikkarte währe denn zu empfehlen.

----------

## zworK

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Habe gerade mal etwas getestet:
> 
> Wenn ich mich mit FreeNX ein- und auslogge tritt das Phänomen nicht auf.
> 
>  Würde evtl. ein Tausch der Grafikkarte das Problem beheben?
> ...

 

Ich würde erstmal den OS Treiber versuchen:http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

oder ggf. den Vesa Treiber um das Problem einzugrenzen.

----------

## slick

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Ich würde erstmal den OS Treiber versuchen:http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers
> 
> oder ggf. den Vesa Treiber um das Problem einzugrenzen.

 

Kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Hatte ähnliche bzw. gleiche Effekte (Einfrieren nach Logout) mit den propertiären ATI-Treibern.

----------

## 3PO

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Ich würde erstmal den OS Treiber versuchen:http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers
> 
> oder ggf. den Vesa Treiber um das Problem einzugrenzen.

 

Leider blicke ich da überhaupt nicht durch, außerdem wird meine Radeon 7000 gar nicht erwähnt.

----------

## Jesterhead

er hat ja schon die freien treiber...

ersetz mal in der xorg.conf

   Driver      "ati" 

durch 

   Driver      "vesa" 

oder

   Driver      "vga"

----------

## 3PO

 *Jesterhead wrote:*   

> er hat ja schon die freien treiber...
> 
> ersetz mal in der xorg.conf
> 
>    Driver      "ati" 
> ...

 

Dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, und in der xorg.o.log steht dann:

```
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## 3PO

Ich habe mir nun mal eine andere Grafikkarte besorgt, eine 

NVIDIA Geforce  FX-5500 128MB DDR.

Karte installiert, Treiber installiert, xorg remerged.

Aber das Problem beim logout besteht immer noch.

Hat vielleicht Jemand noch eine Idee?

----------

